# Young guy with a recently adopted Tabby.



## SlimKlim (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm a recent college grad that recently adopted a 5 year old spayed female ASH tabby named Bean. 

http://i.imgur.com/NLOZL.jpg

I've had pets ever since I was born. My first dog was a whippet named Newton that I got when I was 3, and spent most of my childhood with. We had an average of 3 dogs and 3-4 cats my whole life. When I left for school we had two boxers named Barkley and Demi (Demi was/is mine). And a pudgy tuxedo named Socks (also mine, got her when I was 8, best cat ever), another outdoorsy tuxedo named Chessey, and a socially challenged white cat named Abby. 

Socks is the reason I wanted to get my own cat. I knew that moving her from my parents at 13 years of age would be a very traumatic experience, and she lives a good life at my parents. So I figured I'd take in a cat that needed a home. Socks has been around for what feels like most of my life and she's quite a special animal. She can open cabinets, comes very close to turning on the faucet (which she loves to drink from), she's incredibly affectionate and has a 6th sense and knows you're sick before you do, and then will spend the whole week with you until she's mothered you back to good health. 

My new cat Bean is a great, loving, playful, talkative companion. I adopted her from a 3 cat household about a month ago, from a veterinarian surgeon who's boyfriend was moving in and highly allergic. When she first came to live with me she was a ball of anxiety, but that has slowly subsided and she's become more affectionate and trusting. We do have a persistent and frustrating crying issue, but we'll talk more about that when i can post in the behavioral section. I know you guys can help me figure this out.  

Getting her a companion cat is not an option while I'm living in my current apartment. So right now I'll just focus on getting her content as a single cat. A couple things I know I'm going to get her soon are one of those catnip cardboard scratchers that they go crazy for, and maybe building her a "shelf ladder" that would give her a high up place to sleep and observe.


----------



## crackinthekraken (Aug 15, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to you and Bean - sounds like you are on the right track for things she will enjoy! Looking forward to hearing more about her...

Fran


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Lovely pics, and you are certainly on your way to making her one happy kitty.


----------



## jaayyse (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! Bean is such an adorable name!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome! I'm looking forward to hear more stories about Bean! 

Oh and Socks is beautiful...the picture is perfect.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I love the name you picked - Bean. Great pictures!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice pic & welcome!


----------

